

Humble Bundle - Revenge of the Titians & others - almost to source code target - nfriedly
https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly#puppygames

======
billyjobob
I'm hopeful, but I've been disappointed by similar offers before when they
'release' a dump of the source code but don't include an open source license,
or a build script, or the custom tools necessary to process the art assets.

